# puppy shedding question?



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Does a puppy shed more than an adult because they are losing their puppy coat or an adult blowing off their season coat? (does that make any sense )

Jona is only 12 and is starting to shed some hair. My shirt yesterday was literally covered in hair from neck to waist and I am starting to see fluffs of hair rolling around the living room. I brush him EVERYDAY, but I guess my question is; is this the worst part or is there even more shedding as an adult?


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Just thought I'd add how cool my puppy is


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

when a puppy is shedding their puppy coat it is as bad as when they shed their adult coat. So get that brush out and start brushing him everyday if you arent already so he is used to it when he is grown. It will cut down on the dust bunnies in the house too. LOL


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh, there's more to come! Puppy shedding, phit!!...it gets worse!

One condolence though, Golden hair is fluffy and doesn't stick into clothes and furniture like short hair does. A relative has a Dalmation, impossible to get that hair off, it sticks _in_ rather than _on._


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Willow52 said:


> Oh, there's more to come! Puppy shedding, phit!!...it gets worse!
> 
> One condolence though, Golden hair is fluffy and doesn't stick into clothes and furniture like short hair does. A relative has a Dalmation, impossible to get that hair off, it sticks _in_ rather than _on._


Yeah that is what I was telling my mom when we were debating, well when I was debating between a lab and a golden

oh well I guess I'm going to have to invest in some rollers and just have to live with vacumming everyday and possibly having hair on my food.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

GoldenJona said:


> oh well I guess I'm going to have to invest in some rollers and just have to live with vacumming everyday and possibly having hair on my food.


Pretty much  I swear by lint rollers...I don't understand how people live without them. We also generally keep jack off the bed and furniture, which helps. But we still have dog and cat hair all over....it's unavoidable if you have pets.


----------



## Jester's Male Human (Jun 29, 2010)

I went from owning non-shedding breeds to owning a Golden Retriever. That was serious culture shock!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I thought that Lucy shed a lot until we got Dory. We can furminate her several times a week and still find little, fine, black dust bunnies everywhere. Her coat is more dense and fine that Lucy's and phew wee! I'm glad she likes to be brushed.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester is 3.5 months and is shedding a lot. When I wear black pants you can notice it all over. And you can't even see DH's back seat in the car since he's shed all over that.

He actually has a thick stripe down his back that has no more puppy fur. It's a different color and isn't fuzzy like the rest of his hair. He definitely completely shed off all of the puppy fur on his back.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

GoldenJona said:


> *Yeah that is what I was telling my mom when we were debating, well when I was debating between a lab and a golden*
> 
> oh well I guess I'm going to have to invest in some rollers and just have to live with vacumming everyday and possibly having hair on my food.


 
Lucky me. I have both.

Molly went through a horrible shedding period when she was around three months old, I guess? I even started a thread on here about it.

She's not shedding at all anymore, with the exception of normal amounts of hair when I brush her. I can hold her now, without looking like I'm wearing mohair after I put her down.


----------



## emhowell (Dec 15, 2013)

Retrievers Rock said:


> Lucky me. I have both.
> 
> Molly went through a horrible shedding period when she was around three months old, I guess? I even started a thread on here about it.
> 
> She's not shedding at all anymore, with the exception of normal amounts of hair when I brush her. I can hold her now, without looking like I'm wearing mohair after I put her down.


When exactly did she stop the horrible shedding? I just got to the 3 month mark and Austin is covering my clothes and furniture with fur.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Around here we have come to think of fur as a spice. There is fur everywhere despite daily vacuuming and brushing sessions. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Well, hair is just one of the Badges of Honor when you own a Golden. If you brush often it is better, but hair is still around. We brush daily but still sweep up dust bunnies of hair each day. As said above, at least our Golden hair is soft and easy to remove over short breed hair which can be stiff and gets "stuck" in furniture and impossible to remove. Just a part of having our beautiful breed, but honestly not a problem if you keep up on it (and blindly look away a lot).


----------



## Glenamz (Feb 11, 2020)

MittaBear said:


> Chester is 3.5 months and is shedding a lot. When I wear black pants you can notice it all over. And you can't even see DH's back seat in the car since he's shed all over that.
> 
> He actually has a thick stripe down his back that has no more puppy fur. It's a different color and isn't fuzzy like the rest of his hair. He definitely completely shed off all of the puppy fur on his back.



Hi,
I recently got a retriever puppy and has started shedding at the age of 3.5 months. I believe its normal. however, I do see a thick stripe down his back exactly how you have expressed in your post. Was this normal with Chester ? Do I have to be worried or see a Vet ?


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I think what you are describing is the adult coat starting to come in. It is usually a line of straight, almost course looking hair. They "blow" their puppy coat and there are also a couple times during a year when the shedding is lots worse but some year around shedding hair is just part of having a Golden.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You have entered the skunk coat period, which comes right after flying monkey period... perfectly normal!


----------



## Treberr (Feb 4, 2020)

Our 4 month old starting profusely shedding maybe 2 weeks ago. Like big clumps flying everywhere. It gets really bad after a bath - I like to think of it as him shedding all his puppy fluff after he's clean  We brush him regularly which seems to help. Other than that, get used to it? Invest in a roomba?! We have 2 cats that shed so our house is simply full of fur.


----------

